

The mathematical "Hello world" function. - StavrosK
http://www.korokithakis.net/posts/printing-hello-world-using-curve-fitting/

======
Muzza
I'm afraid I'm a bit disappointed. A function* whose plot looks like "hello
world" would've been more interesting.

* Or rather an implicit equation of some sort.

~~~
pbhjpbhj
I thought that it was going to be a fourier like overlay of the pixels making
up hello world with some clever working to reduce the number of curves used
but maximise the density of the in fill in the text.

Instead it's just a function that goes through the points relating to the
ascii codes for the letters - (87,0), (111,1), etc..

